# New Moderator: Sir Mixalot



## RCPainting (Jan 29, 2006)

Congrats Paul!:clap:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Welcome to the team Paul. No Griz can have someone to pick on :w00t:


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

Great choice, congrats, Paul.




Cole82 said:


> Congrats sir mix. I like big buckets of mud and can not lie. All you other brothers stand there with your little bags of mud and I pull up quick to trowel. While you stand there mixing.
> 
> Lol I crack myself up.
> 
> Cole


:laughing: WTF


----------



## 3926 (Dec 7, 2005)

Congrats Paul !! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

Great choice:thumbsup:


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

congrats paul. maybe now lone's place won't get so rowdy. :laughing:


----------



## BrandConst (May 9, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

Cool. congratulations and high 5. :thumbup:


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Nathan said:


> Really excited to have Paul's (aka* Sir Mixalot*) help as a moderator on this site. Please welcome him as the newest member of our team :thumbsup:


Wow. First, I want to say thank you to Nathan and all of the other Moderators for giving me this opportunity. I consider it and honor and privilege to be a part of the Contractor Talk a Team. :notworthy

Also, Thank you to everyone for your kind and witty comments. :laughing:....:thumbup:

-Paul


----------



## rock16 (Feb 25, 2010)

cool, Sir Mix is the shizznit....


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

Cole82 said:


> Congrats sir mix. I like big buckets of mud and can not lie. All you other brothers stand there with your little bags of mud and I pull up quick to trowel. While you stand there mixing.
> 
> Lol I crack myself up.
> 
> Cole


That song was stuck in my head *all* morning... except it was fat hairy contractors bouncin' their pant cracks... thanks buddy...


----------



## KnottyWoodwork (May 23, 2010)

Nice Paul!! :thumbup:

I guess this means rex is one step closer?? :shudder:


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Another fine choice for moderator. Congratulations Paul!


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Congrats Paul. :thumbup:

Now I can offer you the 25% buy in to Lone's Place.:whistling


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

Coolio! Don't forget us peons here down is normalsville.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

nice sir Paul:thumbup:


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

Thank you for helping out.

Good choice


----------



## toecutter (Oct 12, 2007)

:notworthy


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Good choice to throw in the Mix! ba dom tss

ha ha ya get it? Do ya, do ya?


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Congrats Paul...Excellent choice :thumbsup:


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Congrats Paul!:thumbup:


Dave


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

KnottyWoodwork said:


> Nice Paul!! :thumbup:
> 
> I guess this means rex is one step closer?? :shudder:


My vote was for him. Guess who out-numbered me? :blink:


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

angus242 said:


> My vote was for him. Guess who out-numbered me? :blink:


should start a poll bet id win


----------



## Schmidt & Co (Jun 2, 2008)

Congrats Paul! Will you be attending Nathans booze cruse for the moderators at all his sites? Last year was a riot, what with the greased pig and all. :whistling


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

:thumbsup:




B,


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Man, Whats it take to get a drink around here! :thumbup::drink:

Congrats there Sir Mod-a-lot :laughing:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

superseal said:


> Man, Whats it take to get a drink around here! :thumbup::drink:
> 
> Congrats there Sir Mod-a-lot :laughing:


$5 + tip....:whistling


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

rex said:


> should start a poll bet id win


Don't worry Rex, you are on the MOD list.


The bottom, but you are on it.:whistling


----------



## William James (Mar 5, 2010)

KnottyWoodwork said:


> Nice Paul!! :thumbup:
> 
> I guess this means rex is one step closer?? :shudder:


:laughing:
I knew, I just needed to come on the site tonight and finally smile. Well, LMAO! Thank you!
:clap:


----------



## SAW.co (Jan 2, 2011)

I didn't know you could be a mod for having the most videos posted at Lones place!:laughing::laughing:
Congrats SIR MIX:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Leo G said:


> Don't worry Rex, you are on the MOD list.
> 
> The bottom, but you are on it.:whistling


:lol:


----------



## William James (Mar 5, 2010)

Paul, your first assignment:

Toby Keith "courtesy of the red, white, and blue"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59_eBHfzGO8&feature=youtube_gdata_player

That finger wasn't meant to push "1" for English either! :whistling

Congrats again! It was only a matter of time. You've done great things as a peon like the rest of us. I'm sure you'll continue to assist in making the site even more enjoyable, I mean educational. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

I think I could be a mod before rex and I'm not on the list :laughing:


----------



## William James (Mar 5, 2010)

SAW.co said:


> I didn't know you could be a mod for having the most videos posted at Lones place!:laughing::laughing:
> Congrats SIR MIX:clap::clap::clap:


Hey! He embedded alot of my youtubes on there. Angus is just trying to take credit. :whistling


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Tech Dawg said:


> I think I could be a mod before rex and I'm not on the list :laughing:


Your number got reset when you changed your user name. :whistling


----------



## William James (Mar 5, 2010)

Tech Dawg said:


> I think I could be a mod before rex and I'm not on the list :laughing:


Don't worry. If it was you and Rex then I'd vote for you. You and Mike?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

William James said:


> Hey! He embedded alot of my youtubes on there. Angus is just trying to take credit. :whistling


Take credit? I taught SMA everything he knows :laughing::laughing: :no:


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Gee, I guess the right decision was made. This might be the longest "Welcome New Mod" thread I can recall.

Paul was an obvious, and great choice. I voted against him. I voted for rex. :jester:

Just kidding Paul. (Well duh, you can now see the staff area)

Now he can be the new one dealing with threats of lawsuits for censorship and chasing down spammers with the obligatory insults via PM.

I think Angus holds the record for this now, but my cash is on Paul now.:clap:

No worries Paul! We put up with the BS because we choose to and love it here.

Now rex, if you want all this "glory" we must keep grooming you. :laughing:


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

vote for me!!


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

rselectric1 said:


> I think Angus holds the record for this now, but my cash is on Paul now.:clap:


Is that a challenge? Just sayin, I'm on vacation and _still _here...:whistling


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

Nathan, you sure know how to pick em, Paul is a Great Choice!!

Congrats Paul!! :thumbsup:


Oh... now you can start your own (Taping) challange and we shall see who can sling some Mud :laughing:


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

angus242 said:


> Is that a challenge? Just sayin, I'm on vacation and still here...:whistling


...moderating while sitting on the RV toilet...

:laughing:


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

superseal said:


> Man, Whats it take to get a drink around here! :thumbup::drink:
> 
> Congrats there Sir Mod-a-lot :laughing:


Everyone's invited to join us over at *Lone's Place* We just tapped the keg and were playing beer pong and music. Beers are on me. :thumbup:

-Paul


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

angus242 said:


> Is that a challenge? Just sayin, I'm on vacation and _still _here...:whistling


Unlike you and me who are tired of the new spammers and one post wonders who show up many times a day and we just follow procedures, I think Paul will tell them to go to hell and they will look forward to the trip.:jester:


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

rselectric1 said:


> Unlike you and me who are tired of the new spammers and one post wonders who show up many times a day and we just follow procedures, I think Paul will tell them to go to hell and they will look forward to the trip.:jester:


Yeah, I've got a pretty itchy trigger finger right about now.:2guns:...:laughing:

-Paul


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Sir Mixalot said:


> Yeah, I've got a pretty itchy trigger finger right about now.:2guns:...:laughing:
> 
> -Paul


The first reported post is YOURS!

Sometimes you have to dig a little for the people that don't belong here. Watch new posts and new members.

We will celebrate your first ban! I've got about 250. It keeps the place clean.

In fact, I've got a couple open "cases" in the member badge moderation section. You can kill the non-compliant ones if you want. I'm tired of waiting for them to "badge up".


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

rselectric1 said:


> The first reported post is YOURS!
> 
> Sometimes you have to dig a little for the people that don't belong here. Watch new posts and new members.
> 
> ...


We're keeping the place clean but yet, rex is still here... :whistling::laughing:


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

rselectric1 said:


> The first reported post is YOURS!
> 
> Sometimes you have to dig a little for the people that don't belong here. Watch new posts and new members.
> 
> ...


 I think I might have deleted Angus. Oh well.....:laughing:

-Paul


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Can we have periodic elections to be "Mod for the Day"?? Don't think I'm cut out for that job but would mind closing threads and making people cry via pm, here and there.... :laughing:


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

Tech Dawg said:


> We're keeping the place clean but yet, rex is still here... :whistling::laughing:


im here to stay mofo :laughing:

even if i was banned id come back full force and keep everyone of the mods on there toes... i have expirence :jester:


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Tech Dawg said:


> Can we have periodic elections to be "Mod for the Day"?? Don't think I'm cut out for that job but would mind closing threads and making people cry via pm, here and there.... :laughing:


Shhh. Don't tell anybody. *Tech Dawg* :whistling

-Paul


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

rex said:


> even if i was banned id come back full force and keep everyone of the mods on there toes... i have expirence :jester:



Dream on. You dared me to ban you from Chat once, dincha? :whistling


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Dincha... :laughing:


----------



## William James (Mar 5, 2010)

rselectric1 said:


> Gee, I guess the right decision was made. This might be the longest "Welcome New Mod" thread I can recall.
> 
> Because "sir mix alot" is the bomb!
> 
> ...


Now that explains the hostility!
I guess, I should have said, "welcome Paul to the darkside!"
:whistling


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

Tinstaafl said:


> Dream on. You dared me to ban you from Chat once, dincha? :whistling


meh that was practice for you...:laughing:


----------



## William James (Mar 5, 2010)

Just don't drink and post. :whistling


----------



## William James (Mar 5, 2010)

Give Rex some, um biscuits, and he's a good boy


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

rex said:


> meh that was practice for you...:laughing:


Yeah. No challenge. :laughing:


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Tinstaafl said:


> Dream on. You dared me to ban you from Chat once, dincha? :whistling





rex said:


> meh that was practice for you...:laughing:





Tinstaafl said:


> Yeah. No challenge. :laughing:



Come on rex play nice.............:jester:


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Hey Paul, Considering the pay, the hours & the company....................

You sure you want to do this?:whistling:laughing:

Congrats & welcome to Mod status.:thumbsup:


----------



## William James (Mar 5, 2010)

...


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

Great choice. Congrats Paul. :thumbsup:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Well deserved!!! Congrats!!! And I look forward to you deleting my posts and telling me that I went too far....never mind that's Angus's job...


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

KnottyWoodwork said:


> Nice Paul!! :thumbup:
> 
> I guess this means rex is one step closer?? :shudder:


:no::wallbash:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

TNTSERVICES said:


> And I look forward to you deleting my posts and telling me that I went too far..


They just delete mine and never say anything:blink::blink: I did find out that i should not use the term wetback or shazamm


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

Paul did you crash CT web page this morning??? :whistling:jester:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Frik'n kid comes in and starts pushing all the damn buttons....


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Mix,
Are you modding over the holiday weekend or did you demand the weekend off at your interview with Nathan :laughing:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

He was out voted. We are all taking the day off.....he gets to mind the store.

It's really the only reason we needed a new MOD :laughing:


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

So you guys vote for new mods?


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

BamBamm5144 said:


> So you guys vote for new mods?


Yes, Angus wanted me in but Leo didn't want me to steal his thunder :whistling: :laughing:


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Tech Dawg said:


> Yes, Angus wanted me in but Leo didn't want me to steal his thunder :whistling: :laughing:


Who came in second? Third? Fourth... Etc.

Might as well make it a real contest.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

When we find a member who seems to be outstanding, is here very often, knows how the system of reporting works and does well with it and we are in need of a new moderator then names get mentioned. Nathan always has the last call, but we will usually present him with a short list of names.

Being a MOD can burn you out. There is lots that goes on behind the scenes in a large member forum. It takes a bunch of time to do and it can make the site more of a work place than a place to come and have a good time.

When you find guys who think the work is also a good time then you have material for a MOD. Right now we have an excellent crew.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Sir Mixalot...
Drywall Contractor, MAUDErator at Large...:thumbup:


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Tech Dawg said:


> Sir Mixalot...
> Drywall Contractor, MAUDErator at Large...:thumbup:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

I was just tryin to come up with a theme song for ya:whistling

I don't know how that came to mind:laughing: I got issues, Mix...


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Tech Dawg said:


> I got issues, Mix...


Birds of a feather, flock together. :whistling

-Paul


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Leo G said:


> When we find a member who seems to be outstanding, is here very often, knows how the system of reporting works and does well with it and we are in need of a new moderator then names get mentioned. Nathan always has the last call, but we will usually present him with a short list of names.
> 
> Being a MOD can burn you out. There is lots that goes on behind the scenes in a large member forum. It takes a bunch of time to do and it can make the site more of a work place than a place to come and have a good time.
> 
> When you find guys who think the work is also a good time then you have material for a MOD. Right now we have an excellent crew.


Now I get it. You bring on a new guy when everyone wants a break.


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 2, 2009)

there are too many mods


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

knucklehead said:


> there are too many mods


That's what you think. I believe I put more hours this week into moderating than I did real work....:blink:


----------

